# puppy smell



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

this is a stupid question

do u guys rememer the first time u saw ur furbabies when they were just a baby?

(So cute, huh??)

and do u remember their "puppy smell" ???

they have this puppy smell on them... i cant explain it, but if u just smell it, u know its a puppy

i remember the puppy smell but i was wondering where does it come from??

and how come it disappears later ?? is it after their first bath??

is it their breath smell???


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

It's definately their breath but I dont know why it smells that way. I love that smell.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 7 2004, 06:32 AM
> *I love that smell.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ME TOOOOOO

I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH !!!!!!!

its like mmmmmm~ so soothing to my body and soul..hahaha










i wish it didnt go away tho when they get older.....









i just smell stinky breath poopy smell from jongees breath.
where did that nice attractive puppy smell go???


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 7 2004, 06:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOOOOOO

I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH !!!!!!!

its like mmmmmm~ so soothing to my body and soul..hahaha










i wish it didnt go away tho when they get older.....









i just smell stinky breath poopy smell from jongees breath.
where did that nice attractive puppy smell go???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20756
[/B][/QUOTE]
Puppy breath... poopy breath...what's the difference


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, I remember that puppy breath smell.... it doesn't last long enough..... just so special!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, yes puppy breath is the best!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

it was sorta cute when sprite had it. but when gruffi and ellie had it....the smell made me want to vomit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwww... me too!! :lol: I LOVED IT! 







Kodie still smells GOOOOOD though... i cant complain.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

adorableaccentsdogbows.com--HAHAHAHAHHA

Noriko had a SKUNK breath! I couldnt stand it! I asked my vet about it and she said she loved it. Cloud's breath smelled much better :/.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like puppy breath too...it goes away too fast...but I like just regular fresh doggy breath...not right after he has been eating though...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 7 2004, 11:11 AM
> *not right after he has been eating though...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I actually don't mind their breath after they eat Biljacs. I'm going to hate taking them off it but life just sucks sometimes! AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 7 2004, 12:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't mind their breath after they eat Biljacs. I'm going to hate taking them off it but life just sucks sometimes! AHAHAHAHAH
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20935
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why are you taking them off Biljac's?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 7 2004, 01:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Why are you taking them off Biljac's?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20969
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Lady's mom--Well, they're almost one year old anyway, so I need to switch. Plus all those issues I have with the ear infections and they still chew on their feet and excessive gas that Cloud has and the tear staining that they have.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 7 2004, 01:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lady's mom--Well, they're almost one year old anyway, so I need to switch. Plus all those issues I have with the ear infections and they still chew on their feet and excessive gas that Cloud has and the tear staining that they have.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20973
[/B][/QUOTE]

What are you thinking of changing them too?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 7 2004, 01:24 PM
> *What are you thinking of changing them too?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20977*


[/QUOTE]

Hey Lexi's mom! I was going to try Innova, but cant' find it. I'm going to try Natural balance. It sounds cool.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 7 2004, 03:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lexi's mom! I was going to try Innova, but cant' find it. I'm going to try Natural balance. It sounds cool.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21010
[/B][/QUOTE]

Innova is a "lovely" dog food.... unfortunately my Kallie isn't crazy about it!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 7 2004, 03:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lexi's mom! I was going to try Innova, but cant' find it. I'm going to try Natural balance. It sounds cool.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21010
[/B][/QUOTE]

i hope your babies love them !!!!!

good luck with the switch !


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

check the freezer section at petsmart. they might have the natural balance that you can cook. its like meatloaf. the dogs loved it!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was never a big fan of the puppy breath.. it smelled weird to me!







I like the way Tuffy smells now a lot more! :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 7 2004, 02:55 PM
> *check the freezer section at petsmart.  they might have the natural balance that you can cook.  its like meatloaf.  the dogs loved it!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21024*


[/QUOTE]
Freezer section!?!?!??!







There's no freezer section in my petsmart. However, you're from Cali and I believe there are some natural balance products sold in Cali that are not sold in TN. So BOO to you!

Mystify79--I totally like Noriko's breath now then when she was younger.

Thanks for the luck, homies! I hope this is "the one." MOO HAHAHAHA


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

No freezer section in the Iowa PetSmarts


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats sooo weird!!!!!!! the petco has a freezer section too. and the family pet stores have freezer sections!!! you guys are HICKS. LOL. JUST KIDDING!! (not really)









check again though. its near the aquariums. and if they dont, try to see if you can order it or something. its crazy how the west coast has stuff that the east coast doesnt. and i know you guys have stuff that i dont. i mentioned this before....but there's a bunch of commercials for TCBY and i have NEVER seen one!! and those commercials make me hungry


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

our freezers only carry the frozen fish food...they should all have a freezer though


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my petco has a freezer section

i cant remember if petsmart had one tho..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 7 2004, 09:01 PM
> *thats sooo weird!!!!!!!  the petco has a freezer section too.  and the family pet stores have freezer sections!!!  you guys are HICKS.  LOL.  JUST KIDDING!!  (not really)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I've never been in the aquarium section. I'll check it out next time I go.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh...only available in southern california







i feel bad for all of you!

natural balance gourmet food


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey eats the Natural Balance and loves it. She will even ask for seconds. We live in Ohio and no frozen food section here in the petstores. I would love to try the frozen Natural Balance. I would also like to try the raw diet from Natural Balance but that is only available in California and Nevada. Oh well, hopefully soon it will be here.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 8 2004, 01:24 PM
> *oh...only available in southern california
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You guys get everything over there...No wonder you spoil your maltese...because you guys are spoiled BRATS! LOL jkjkjkjkj....

Doh! I told myself not to post anymore until tomorrow. What an addiction!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

CA is the place ot be!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

CA is the place to be!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 8 2004, 11:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*sighs* I know...So true.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

When i got sunny he smelled like garlic and cigaretts......ewwww







i had to give him a bath like the second day i brought him home


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 14 2004, 08:48 PM
> *When i got sunny he smelled like garlic and cigaretts......ewwww
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Eeeewwww, poor baby. Glad u could clean him up...yuck


----------

